# Skull and bones punk rock 1939 schwinn dx derustation project



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 10, 2017)

Found this in south san jose. And it came in pieces. S2 wheels are wrong....no headlight yet....blue original paint under dust house paint spray paint and punk rock skull flag im guessing....gonna clean it up in the coming weeks months....will need to touch up and or repaint some parts....kind of excited...back in 1997 the gentleman who owned this had a bike sale which featured old bike balloon projects....i was in my early 20s then and at that very moment the bug bit me...i didnt know anything about the classics....20 years later im bringing it back from the dead....the man has since passed away and ive been told this was stashed away in a box where it stayed for decades....wish me luck...ill be posting lots of pics including putting skills to the test that ive learned over the years. If you beg to differ or can offer better methods dont be shy....


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 10, 2017)

The pirate flag is awesome, I hope you leave it! I love finding old bikes with original water transfers on them.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 10, 2017)

pedal4416 said:


> The pirate flag is awesome, I hope you leave it! I love finding old bikes with original water transfers on them.



Ill leave the skull for sure


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 10, 2017)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Found this in south san jose. And it came in pieces. S2 wheels are wrong....no headlight yet....blue original paint under dust house paint spray paint and punk rock skull flag im guessing....gonna clean it up in the coming weeks months....will need to touch up and or repaint some parts....kind of excited...back in 1997 the gentleman who owned this had a bike sale which featured old bike balloon projects....i was in my early 20s then and at that very moment the bug bit me...i didnt know anything about the classics....20 years later im bringing it back from the dead....the man has since passed away and ive been told this was stashed away in a box where it stayed for decades....wish me luck...ill be posting lots of pics including putting skills to the test that ive learned over the years. If you beg to differ or can offer better methods dont be shy....
> 
> View attachment 706698
> 
> ...



That looks like a nice start. 
Good luck.


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 12, 2017)

Great project. I have a set of correct rims, white w/ blue pin striping. LMK if interested. It may look better with blue and white pin striping though. 

-Jake


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 12, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Great project. I have a set of correct rims, white w/ blue pin striping. LMK if interested. It may look better with blue and white pin striping though.
> 
> -Jake



jacob....thanks for the offer...i scored a pair of blue ones with prewar hubs a day ago. May not match the dx blue but ive seen a dxs with mix match blue wheels and the dx blue which im guessing is egg shell blue....ill find out when it comes together.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 14, 2017)

I picked up some blue wheels and a front loader the other day.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 17, 2017)

Old sand blasted fork is pitted and fender mount hole has a busted bolt stuck in the stem


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 17, 2017)

I m going to use this post war balloon fork with og blue paint....hopefully the blue matches somewhat and no buggered hole...a bonus...but screw hole appears to have never been tapped....odd...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 17, 2017)

This guards pretty wavy....a replacement is on the way


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 17, 2017)

The og front fender is rough


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 17, 2017)

...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 19, 2017)

The front fender has had its flare chopped off.....i just got ahold of a front fender with a good flare and may settle for the ivory fenders with blue stripes instead...like that look, but ill have to get the fender roller out and see if i can save the fender and reshape the chopped end....first....otherwise im really tempted to do the color switch


----------



## 5760rj (Dec 19, 2017)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Found this in south san jose. And it came in pieces. S2 wheels are wrong....no headlight yet....blue original paint under dust house paint spray paint and punk rock skull flag im guessing....gonna clean it up in the coming weeks months....will need to touch up and or repaint some parts....kind of excited...back in 1997 the gentleman who owned this had a bike sale which featured old bike balloon projects....i was in my early 20s then and at that very moment the bug bit me...i didnt know anything about the classics....20 years later im bringing it back from the dead....the man has since passed away and ive been told this was stashed away in a box where it stayed for decades....wish me luck...ill be posting lots of pics including putting skills to the test that ive learned over the years. If you beg to differ or can offer better methods dont be shy....
> 
> View attachment 706698
> 
> ...




what a great project to be involved with, good luck to you, will check back to see your progress on this....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 21, 2017)

This fender is in better shape....although i think its for a motorbike or model c as it has flat braces.....decisions decisions


----------



## Cooper S. (Dec 22, 2017)

All this trouble for fenders? Just ditch em


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 22, 2017)

Cooper S. said:


> All this trouble for fenders? Just ditch em



If i ditch em
.id feel like i do when im walking around with no pants....something would feel a little off and id have this strange drafty feeling?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 22, 2017)

Replacement guard came in....and the fender roller is polished and ready for action


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 28, 2018)

Had to get this for this project...minty


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 28, 2018)

Too nice but i couldnt resist


----------



## 5760rj (Jan 28, 2018)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Too nice but i couldnt resist
> 
> View attachment 744954




really nice addition to your project.........


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 6, 2018)

Wet sanded rear fender....graffiti remover spray didnt work because it was either black house paint or brushed on spray paint...under side had bare spots....soooo im thinking about touching it up or respray using original paint pattern....more sanding ...on to the frame next....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 6, 2018)

Before pic of the rear fender....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 6, 2018)

Wellll.....under the black on the frame was what i didt want to see....pre sanded area down to metal in parts ....slathered by the black....on the positive minimal rust and no pits...yes!...so ill lay brown primer and then search for a similar blue and work to match other painted parts....could be worse i suppose.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 8, 2020)

Project went to a new home.

View attachment 706698

View attachment 706699

View attachment 706700

View attachment 706701
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 8, 2020)

I have lots of projects that need new homes too. Did you get something good in trade?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 8, 2020)

B6 and straightbar in the works


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 9, 2020)

Thought you might like to see this. Your tank found a good home on a DX I sold to a friend about a year ago. It matched the patina of the ‘39 quite nicely.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 9, 2020)

That looks awesommeee!! Glad to see it landed on a good home!!


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 3, 2020)

Thought you would like to see this too. Your old frame has a new life as well. Almost finished with this one, just a no frills rider


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 8, 2020)

Bet it rides like a dream...looks sharp Jeff!


----------

